# Infiniti G37 and M Models to Get Direct Injection



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

While we all wait patiently for Infiniti to bring news that the Essence Concept car, (unveiled at the Geneva Auto Show earlier this month), will go in to production, a small part of it is already scheduled for use in upcoming models.

The Essence features a twin-turbocharged direct-injection 3.7-liter V6 and while those turbos aren't going anywhere, Infiniti has told Car & Driver that the upcoming M37 sedan will get direct injection. This might not sound like much, but the technology should easily boost output to the 350hp range and significantly improve fuel economy - possibly by as much as 20 percent.

Currently the M35 gets 16/20 mpg (city/highway) and with direct injection those numbers could be improved to 18/22 mpg.

The direct-injection V6 is also expected to find it’s way in to the G37 model once it is due for a mid-cycle refresh. And you can be sure the same powerplant will be used in a mid-cycle update for the 370Z.

More: *Infiniti G37 and M Models to Get Direct Injection* on AutoGuide.com


----------

